# ندا عاجل



## محمد عمر حسان (24 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا داخل على انشا مصنع مستحضرات تجميل وعاوز اعرف تليفونات لمصنع بلاستيك يصنع ليا عبوات بيلاستيك لشامبوا الشعر والشاور والكريمات ياريت لو التيلفونات والعنوان


----------



## محمد عمر حسان (12 سبتمبر 2011)

محدش يعرف ولا ايه


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم اكتب على جوجل مصانع تصنيع عبوات مستحضرات التجميل بمصر أو ادخل على دليل التليفون الارضى 140 اون لاين واكتب نفس الجملة وستجد باذن الله مصانع كثيرة


----------

